# Oettinger A3 Ebay Edition (56k @ your own risk)



## German Golf (Dec 21, 2002)

Oettinger has build in cooperation with ebay an A3 that really kicks ass!
Here is the auction on German ebay:
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAP...=9835
And here are some pics that I took in Frankfurt at the IAA:


----------



## TooLow2.0T (Oct 8, 2001)

*Re: Oettinger A3 Ebay Edition (German Golf)*

Love it! I can't believe some people didn't like the new A3 when photos were first released. So sweet!








Thanks for the pics. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

